# What is this?



## Safferina (Nov 13, 2015)

I've got two catfish type cold water fish from Pets at home. They are black and white with zebra type markings. They didn't know what they were when I bought one and it's "brother" but they have seemed to be very happy in my tank. Now one of them has a very swollen tummy. I know nothing about them - is there any forums where I can upload a picture to try to identify them so I can find out how best to look after the babies if it is pregnant and not just greedy & fat?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sounds a bit like Talking catfish but I thought they were tropical ... Dont know many black white striped ones apart from some expensive Plecs .
]


Can't be Pangasius ones can they .... http://www.petsmart.ca/live-pet/live-fish/pangasius-catfish-zid36-15161/cat-36-catid-700002


----------



## Safferina (Nov 13, 2015)

Zincubus said:


> Sounds a bit like Talking catfish but I thought they were tropical ... Dont know many black white striped ones apart from some expensive Plecs .
> ]
> 
> 
> Can't be Pangasius ones can they .... Pangasius Catfish | Live Fish | PetSmart


Nope. Definitely not them... They were very similar to some they had in a tropical tank, but these were the only two in the cold water tank and are obviously very happy being so. ***128513;


----------



## Safferina (Nov 13, 2015)

It looks similar to a leopard plec, only it's more stripy than spotty and doesn't have the large fins on the bottom...


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

A picture is the only way to figure it out, if you can get one you can post it on this thread.

I am thinking hillstream/ Hong Kong loach. These are often sold at pets at home but if it is these they probably won't be suitable for your tank. I will elaborate once we have an positive ID.


----------



## Safferina (Nov 13, 2015)

FishForLife2001 said:


> A picture is the only way to figure it out, if you can get one you can post it on this thread.
> 
> I am thinking hillstream/ Hong Kong loach. These are often sold at pets at home but if it is these they probably won't be suitable for your tank. I will elaborate once we have an positive ID.


I have a photo, how can I insert it on this thread?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

are the stripes horizontal, vertical or angled on these?

a striped velvet catfish maybe?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Safferina said:


> I have a photo, how can I insert it on this thread?


Easiest way is to find an image on Google and then copy and paste the link into your next post ... it's not as though you're selling the fish ...


----------



## Safferina (Nov 13, 2015)

Zincubus said:


> Easiest way is to find an image on Google and then copy and paste the link into your next post ... it's not as though you're selling the fish ...


https://help694.wordpress.com/2015/11/14/fish-that-needs-identifying-please/ This is my actual fish - I couldn't find anything like it on google!


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Safferina said:


> https://help694.wordpress.com/2015/11/14/fish-that-needs-identifying-please/ This is my actual fish - I couldn't find anything like it on google!


Does it look like a 'yoyo loach' on google images?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Safferina said:


> https://help694.wordpress.com/2015/11/14/fish-that-needs-identifying-please/ This is my actual fish - I couldn't find anything like it on google!


That link didn't work for me but I managed to copy and paste to follow to this link ..
https://help694.wordpress.com/2015/11/14/fish-that-needs-identifying-please/


Looks a little like a Clown Loach but it's not a brilliant photo tbh ..


Are yours anything like a Clown loach ??

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=clown+loach+fish+images&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

I would say yoyo loach, no clue on scientific name


----------



## Safferina (Nov 13, 2015)

Yay! A yoyo loach!!! That's exactly what it is. Thank you everyone. I've managed to look up the answer to the other bit of my question now. It looks like I have a male and a female and the female is carrying eggs. As I have other fish in the tank it's unlikely they will survive, but I'm relieved to know what my fish is now. Although I'm not going to be so concerned about looking for snails on my plants in future having learned that they eat them!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

herper147 said:


> I would say yoyo loach, no clue on scientific name


If its a YoYo then I'm pretty sure it's the same Botia family as the Clown loach I mentioned ... not sure if they will eat snails and have those crazy gill spikes like Clowns though


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> If its a YoYo then I'm pretty sure it's the same Botia family as the Clown loach I mentioned ... not sure if they will eat snails and have those crazy gill spikes like Clowns though


Yoyos are in the same family as clown loaches (Botiidae) but clowns are in a separate genus, and the only memeber of the genus Chromobotia.

As far as I know all of the Botiidae fishes have the spikes near their eyes.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

OP, please read the page I have linked on this post. Yoyo loaches need a 120cm tank as they can achieve a size of 16cm. They also need to be in groups, minimum of 6 (although this magic number is practically made up, 10 or more is preferable). In pairs the more domiant fish almost always bullys the other, and even if it works now at some point there will likely be issues. Even then they only truly feel happy with higher numbers as they are rather gregarious.

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/botia-almorhae/


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

another good advert for [email protected] :lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Zincubus said:


> If its a YoYo then I'm pretty sure it's the same Botia family as the Clown loach I mentioned ... not sure if they will eat snails and have those crazy gill spikes like Clowns though


yes to both of those points.



FishForLife2001 said:


> Yoyos are in the same family as clown loaches (Botiidae) but clowns are in a separate genus, and the only memeber of the genus Chromobotia.
> 
> As far as I know all of the Botiidae fishes have the spikes near their eyes.





FishForLife2001 said:


> OP, please read the page I have linked on this post. Yoyo loaches need a 120cm tank as they can achieve a size of 16cm. They also need to be in groups, minimum of 6 (although this magic number is practically made up, 10 or more is preferable). In pairs the more domiant fish almost always bullys the other, and even if it works now at some point there will likely be issues. Even then they only truly feel happy with higher numbers as they are rather gregarious.
> 
> Botia almorhae – Yo-Yo Loach (Botia grandis) — Seriously Fish





Safferina said:


> Yay! A yoyo loach!!! That's exactly what it is. Thank you everyone. I've managed to look up the answer to the other bit of my question now. It looks like I have a male and a female and the female is carrying eggs. As I have other fish in the tank it's unlikely they will survive, but I'm relieved to know what my fish is now. Although I'm not going to be so concerned about looking for snails on my plants in future having learned that they eat them!


they are also tropical- i'm surprised yours are happy in cold water.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Safferina said:


> I've got two catfish type cold water fish from Pets at home. They are black and white with zebra type markings. They didn't know what they were when I bought one and it's "brother" but they have seemed to be very happy in my tank. Now one of them has a very swollen tummy. I know nothing about them - is there any forums where I can upload a picture to try to identify them so I can find out how best to look after the babies if it is pregnant and not just greedy & fat?


May have missed it but have you said what the water temperature is ??

Maybe if it's a warm room staying around 70F they may "cope" so to speak ... there are many "tropical" fish that can stand temps around 70F - as I recall .... Danios and I've heard tell of Neons thriving at that temp .


----------



## Chia (Dec 8, 2007)

(Sorry, ignore! Not sure how to delete a post.)


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

I thought Yoyos were tropical and not cold water never saw them in a cold water tank.


----------

